# Posting for the first time



## koswoli (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm a new member and trying to make a post. I keep getting an error code or just a blank screen. The preview won't load either. However in this section it's loading. As a new member, do I need to do anything before being able to post, aside from activating my account via email?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

This site is notoriously broken. Use an add blocker it helps.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you please also tell us your browser and what the error is?

Kyle


----------



## koswoli (Oct 16, 2017)

Yungster said:


> Can you please also tell us your browser and what the error is?
> 
> Kyle


I have tried on Firefox, Chrome and Safari. Firefox and Safari just go to a blank white screen. Chrome goes to a white screen that says "This page isn't working talkaboutmarriage.com is currently unable to handle this request HTTP ERROR 500." No error in this category, but I'm unable to post in any other category.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

iPad or Mac?

I use macBook Pro 10.13 with Safari and Ka-Block Safari extension and it works well.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I am using Win10 with Chrome and Adblock extension and it works well. 

I wonder if this is somehow related to the https:// new rule? Have you tried adding https:// to the front of the talk about marriage address in the address bar?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello there,

If you put "https://" then the forum will send you to an error page. Did you also try removing your cache and cookies?
Give that a try and let us know if there are any improvements.

Best regards,

Edward


----------



## SAMHAIN (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm having the same issue trying to post a new topic. I just signed up today. Using Chrome on Windows 10. Tried in both incognito and regular mode.


----------



## SAMHAIN (Feb 2, 2018)

SAMHAIN said:


> I'm having the same issue trying to post a new topic. I just signed up today. Using Chrome on Windows 10. Tried in both incognito and regular mode.


Just tried creating a thread from my Andoid phone, still getting the HTTP500 error.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there @SAMHAIN,

I looked into your account and it seems that you are already able to post.
Are you still having issues posting?

Ed


----------

